# Best place to buy SST-50's and SST-90's??



## Packhorse (Nov 21, 2009)

As title says, where is the best place to get these LED's?


----------



## Icarus (Nov 21, 2009)

PhotonFanatic of course. :thumbsup:
Fred has more SST-50's comming.


----------



## wquiles (Nov 21, 2009)

Packhorse,

Avnet has them. When I placed my order for the SST-50's they said they had none in stock, but the samples arrived two weeks after I ordered them.

If you need one soon, send me an email - I will sell you one of the two that I got from Avnet - no profit of course; same price I paid.

Will


----------



## darkzero (Nov 21, 2009)

For the 50s they have plenty of the cooler W65S in stock in SST & SSR that came in a few weeks ago. SSR-90s are currently in stock too.

Aside from Fred selling them, I think pretty much everyone gets them from Avnet. I tend to buy from Fred whenever possible anyway.


----------



## dandism (Nov 21, 2009)

Is Avnet a store where one can come in and buy stuff? I noticed there is one not too far from me.


----------



## wquiles (Nov 22, 2009)

darkzero said:


> For the 50s they have plenty of the cooler W65S in stock in SST & SSR that came in a few weeks ago. SSR-90s are currently in stock too.
> 
> Aside from Fred selling them, I think pretty much everyone gets them from Avnet. I tend to buy from Fred whenever possible anyway.



Yup, in fact, my first SST-50 sample I ordered from Fred. When I went to order another one he was already out, so it is good to hear he will be getting more soon


----------



## Packhorse (Nov 22, 2009)

SST/SSR?? whats the difference?


----------



## darkzero (Nov 22, 2009)

SST = bare emitter
SSR = mounted on star


----------



## moviles (Nov 22, 2009)

the avnet ship price to Europe for one sst-90 or sst-50 its *78$*

I want buy one *SSR-90-W65S-R11-GN102 

**




*


----------



## SUBjohan (Nov 23, 2009)

moviles said:


> the avnet ship price to Europe for one sst-90 or sst-50 its *78$*
> 
> I want buy one *SSR-90-W65S-R11-GN102
> *



+1 on this one, but I dont want to pay *78$


*


----------



## overdog (Nov 23, 2009)

You can order at this shop for germany and europe, I already ordered there, write a mail to Mr. Müller: [email protected]
regards,
Steffen.


----------



## stinky (Nov 23, 2009)

I ordered two of these on 10/20 and they arrived last friday, but they were out of stock then:

*SSR-50-W57S-R21-GJ200* 

They are showing lots of stock now:

*[URL="https://avnetexpress.avnet.com/store/em/EMController/LED/Luminus-Devices/SSR-90-W65S-R11-GN100/_/R-9046428/A-9046428/An-0?action=part&catalogId=500201&langId=-1&storeId=500201"]SSR-90-W65S-R11-GN100* 
[/URL] *[URL="https://avnetexpress.avnet.com/store/em/EMController/LED/Luminus-Devices/SST-90-W57S-F11-GN200/_/R-9148151/A-9148151/An-0?action=part&catalogId=500201&langId=-1&storeId=500201"]SST-90-W57S-F11-GN200* [/URL]
[URL="https://avnetexpress.avnet.com/store/em/EMController/LED/Luminus-Devices/SSR-50-W57S-R21-GJ200/_/R-9148215/A-9148215/An-0?action=part&catalogId=500201&langId=-1&storeId=500201"]*[URL="https://avnetexpress.avnet.com/store/em/EMController/LED/Luminus-Devices/SST-90-W57S-F11-GM200/_/R-9148165/A-9148165/An-0?action=part&catalogId=500201&langId=-1&storeId=500201"]SST-90-W57S-F11-GM200* [/URL]
[/URL]
*[URL="https://avnetexpress.avnet.com/store/em/EMController/LED/Luminus-Devices/SSR-50-W57S-R21-GJ200/_/R-9148215/A-9148215/An-0?action=part&catalogId=500201&langId=-1&storeId=500201"]SSR-50-W57S-R21-GJ200* 
[/URL]*SSR-50-W65S-R21-GJ100* 
*SST-50-W65S-F21-GJ100*


----------



## faklya (Nov 23, 2009)

Where can I check what bins is photonfanatic selling?

What is Mr. Müller's price range? what about shipment rates?

I'd like an SSR-90 with a tint closer to neutral, best CRI and highest possible flux bin and as close as possible to blackbody locus. What part number I am looking for?
At avnetexpress, I think SSR-90-W57S-R11-GN200 is closest to my preference. Are there any higher CRI(maybe 92?) parts in the 5000K neighbourhood at good flux?


----------



## moviles (Nov 23, 2009)

faklya said:


> Where can I check what bins is photonfanatic selling?
> 
> What is Mr. Müller's price range? what about shipment rates?
> 
> ...




GN201 being "better" kit code. GN201 eliminates the EH bin (cat pee green) and the DJ (purplish) bin






the best with 6500k: *SSR-90-W65S-R11-GN102 *
the best with 5700k: *SSR-90-W57S-R11-GN201 *


----------



## Mike cz (Nov 23, 2009)

I have ordered 25 pieces SSR-50-W57S-R21-GJ200 from EBV elektronik. Tomorrow I expect delivery. Price from EVB cca 24EUR /pc. Minimum order is 25 pieces.
I'm from the Czech Republic.


----------



## Packhorse (Nov 23, 2009)

Excellent, thanks for all the help.
Any idea what size star they come on for the SSR-90?


----------



## moviles (Nov 24, 2009)

Packhorse said:


> Excellent, thanks for all the help.
> Any idea what size star they come on for the SSR-90?



20mm star the same than p7 stars






and fit perfectly with p7 reflectors too


----------



## moviles (Nov 24, 2009)

EVB minimum order 25 pieces......


----------



## ecotack (Nov 24, 2009)

Cheapest I can find the SST-50-Ws, delivered to the UK, are from KD in a P60 drop-in at $51.16.

I think I'll wait for the price to come down.


----------



## tx101 (Nov 24, 2009)

moviles said:


> EVB minimum order 25 pieces......




Group buy ???


----------



## overdog (Nov 24, 2009)

EBV is german partner from Avnet, someone from EBV gave me the adress from Mr. Müller, he is the one who is able to order from EBV and sell in little quantity- and he told me its no problem for him to ship to european countries- he even ordered for me from Avnet last week, cause EBV had no stock, received my order today- only 9 days...


----------



## moviles (Nov 29, 2009)

overdog said:


> EBV is german partner from Avnet, someone from EBV gave me the adress from Mr. Müller, he is the one who is able to order from EBV and sell in little quantity- and he told me its no problem for him to ship to european countries- he even ordered for me from Avnet last week, cause EBV had no stock, received my order today- only 9 days...



pfff, I really prefer order in webpage 

what bins have mr muller?

price?


----------



## moviles (Dec 12, 2009)

ok the best place for sst-50 its photonfanatic 

but I want ssr-90

what bins have mr muller in stock?

you know if they have *SSR-90-W65S-R11-GN102 ?? and GN101,GN100?

*how to buy? 

I can use paypal?

what package?

like this?


----------



## ergotelis (Dec 12, 2009)

Exactly like this. Mr Muller has very nice SST90 leds.


----------



## moviles (Dec 12, 2009)

ergotelis said:


> Exactly like this. Mr Muller has very nice SST90 leds.



ship cost to your city?

I can pay with paypal?


----------



## ergotelis (Dec 12, 2009)

[email protected]

email him for more. He sent me GN102. I think shipping cost is 7euro and shipping package is awesome. The best ever seen for leds!
You might pay him a bit more but it is worth, i am not sure if he has paypal, i paid him via bank transfer.


----------



## moviles (Dec 12, 2009)

ergotelis said:


> [email protected]
> 
> email him for more. He sent me GN102. I think shipping cost is 7euro and shipping package is awesome. The best ever seen for leds!
> You might pay him a bit more but it is worth, i am not sure if he has paypal, i paid him via bank transfer.



price of ssr-90 gn102?


----------



## ifowler (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm working on a D mag mod that has a sst-90 LED in it. I was wounder if 4 D's will be too much power for it??? I'm thinking of putting a resister on it. I just  my SST-90-W57S-F11-GN200 and was wondering if any of you guys knew when Avet is going to offer the SST-90-W57S-F11-GN201 top bin. I don't really want to buy an other GN200 because the one i had before it went  was greenish. If you guys have any information when they are going to have them or another place I could get one, I would appreciate it if you let me know! 

Thanks

Ian​


----------



## Dark Laser (Dec 24, 2009)

Depends on the D (NiMH, I assume) cells you are using. If they only have, say, 4000 to 4500mAh, their internal resistance maybe big enough to prevent a too high current. If you want to use 10Ah cells, you definitely will need a resistor, or else the poor LED will go .


----------



## Pummy (Jan 21, 2010)

Is that for 4 or 3 D size cells you are referring to blowing the LED? I am following the threads and looking to build one myself on 3D 8000mAh cells I have.


----------



## ifowler (Jan 27, 2010)

The LED blew with 4 D batteries. I thinking it blew because the batteries were new and freshly charged. I'm thinkig of using 3 D instead of 4.


----------



## carrot (Jan 27, 2010)

4sevens is selling bare emitters on his website.


----------



## datiLED (Jan 27, 2010)

ifowler said:


> The LED blew with 4 D batteries. I thinking it blew because the batteries were new and freshly charged. I'm thinkig of using 3 D instead of 4.


 
Look no further. Check out PhotonFanatic for SST-50's and SST-90's. He even has a few SSR-50 stars for sale. With PhotonFanatic, you know that you are getting what you paid for. And, his packing to protect the LED's during shipping can't be beat.


----------



## JamisonM (Jan 27, 2010)

carrot said:


> 4sevens is selling bare emitters on his website.


Got a link? Never mind, I found it.




datiLED said:


> Look no further. Check out PhotonFanatic for SST-50's and SST-90's. He even has a few SSR-50 stars for sale. With PhotonFanatic, you know that you are getting what you paid for. And, his packing to protect the LED's during shipping can't be beat.


Ditto. You can't go wrong buying them from PF.


----------



## Linger (Jan 27, 2010)

4sevens, while they're in stock, has variety + price + free shipping...hard for even PF anyone to compete with


----------



## pulstar (May 23, 2010)

Hum, i noticed that he offers (4sevens) sst-90 WM-DF LEDs, but i don't know where to put it. I checked the datasheet and WM should be flux bin, that represents 850-750 lumens (driven at 3.15A?), but i dont know what does DF stands for.

Price does look fair enough to try it...


----------



## Noctis (May 23, 2010)

pulstar said:


> Hum, i noticed that he offers (4sevens) sst-90 WM-DF LEDs, but i don't know where to put it. I checked the datasheet and WM should be flux bin, that represents 850-750 lumens (driven at 3.15A?), but i dont know what does DF stands for.
> 
> Price does look fair enough to try it...


DF is the chromaticity bin.


----------



## pulstar (May 23, 2010)

Ah !#@*, I meant 850-1000 lumens. I'm ashamed, but what does chromaticity mean?


----------



## aurum (May 23, 2010)

F3 is perfect white ... DF has a bluish/purple tint. It's not on the BBlocus line si it's not "very white". Would not recommend that bin ... Photophanatic is much more expensive but he offers the perfect 6500K Bin.


----------



## 007adan (May 24, 2010)

sst and ssr 50 here http://avnetexpress.avnet.com/store...Id=500201&term=sst%252B50&topSellers=&x=9&y=6

sst 90 here

http://www.4sevens.com/index.php?cPath=297_363


----------



## kosPap (May 24, 2010)

guys anyone knows were I can find the 50s mounted on a 16-18mm baord (otehr than cannibalizing P60 modules?)

if i do the latter what is the chance of ending with a W65 bin which I want?


----------



## ergotelis (May 25, 2010)

Kwsta,contact [email protected] i have bought from him, he is a very good german seller.Just ask for ssr50 led. it is a sst with pcb.
He has several bins and tints also, just tell him to send you the complete list of his stock in Luminus leds.


----------



## SmurfTacular (Oct 3, 2010)

Anyone know where I can buy a SR90 without a dome? I'm planning a aspheric Mag.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Oct 6, 2010)

SmurfTacular said:


> Anyone know where I can buy a SR90 without a dome? I'm planning a aspheric Mag.



Avnet sells them, but mounted to copper I believe, cost double of SST-90 and might be called CST-90?


For Aspheric mod, you want the dome on. De-dome only add throw for reflector based lights.


----------



## Al Combs (Oct 7, 2010)

ma_sha1 said:


> Avnet sells them, but mounted to copper I believe, cost double of SST-90 and might be called CST-90?
> 
> 
> For Aspheric mod, you want the dome on. De-dome only add throw for reflector based lights.


Funny you were the first person I thought of regarding dome removal.:wave: SmurfTacular, ma_sha1 is the guy to ask about dome removal.

The one without the dome is the CBT-90. The CST-90 has a dome like the SST-90. The CBT-90 is even more costly than the CST-90 because it has a thermistor mounted to monitor temperature. The CST-90 has the traces, but no thermistor and no socket. Avnet has a top bin CBT-90 for 80 bucks. They have a listing, but no stock, for a top bin CST-90 at 52 bucks. So the CST-90 is only ≈ 25% more than an SST-90.


----------



## CKOD (Oct 7, 2010)

To make a little sense of the luminus part numbers

XYZ-##

X = S or C 
S is the die mounted on a ceramic carrier meant for soldering down to a PCB
C is the die is mounted directly to a copper PCB from the factory, with a thermistor on some and a power connector. 

Y is S or B,
S is a dome to give it a lambertian emission pattern
B is a flat glass window, less lumens wider emission patter, smaller apparent die size

Z is T or R, 
T is the bare LED, R is it premounted on a star (star only available for the ceramic substrate LEDs, obviously putting one thats on a copper substrate on a big star would be silly )

the numbers is 10x the die area, so the xyz-90 is 9.0mm^2

There *IS* a SBR-90 (small ceramic carrier, flat window not a dome, on a star) which is a valid part number, but not stocked anywhere  (See page 13 of the datasheet http://www.luminus.com/stuff/conten...d79750/miscdocs/pds_01540_sbt_90_w_rev_02.pdf )


----------



## Epsilon (Oct 8, 2010)

Led-tech.de has SST90(35euro)and SST50(20euro) leds. Very fast service, ordered and 2 days later it arrived.

Store is in Germany, I live in the Netherlands btw.

More on this question:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3533904&postcount=14


----------



## Tkklemann (Oct 27, 2010)

Anyone have any updates on:

SST-90-W65S-F11-GN100

Avnet shows no stock, and that's the last one I ordered for my build.

Anyone know of where to pick one up?

****************************************************

What would be the P/N of the absolute brightest in 65K and 57K?

I am thinking:

SST-90-W65S-F11-GN102?

SST-90-W57S-F11-GN201?

Are those part numbers correct?


----------



## Al Combs (Oct 27, 2010)

The difference between an SST-90 GN100 & GN102 is in the chromaticity bin and not the intensity. The 102 chromaticity bin weeds out "undesirable" tints, so it's ≈ $3 more. On the same page you download the SST-90-W Data sheet.pdf, you can also get the PhlatLight Binning and Labeling doc's. There is a list of the SST-90 Bin Kit Order Codes on page 28 that will make sense of the CIE chart on page 4 of the data sheet (also on page 10 of the B&L).

An excerpt from B&L on possible W65S tints:
F4, F3, G4, G3, EF, DG, DE, DF *GN100*
F4, F3, G4, G3, EF, DG *GN101*
F4, F3, G4, G3 *GN102
*
Academic since Avnet is out of all 3 at the moment.


----------



## MikeAusC (Oct 28, 2010)

You can even buy SST-90 stars from kaidomain - if you're feeling lucky (who knows what colour or efficiency you'll get)




and you're not in a hurry (shipping can be weeks . . or months).






But they do offer the latest technology - who else offers a Cree star with a "hightlight" of "5 modes" !!!!






Google kaidomain ProductId=10992


----------



## zelda (May 28, 2011)

At the moment I can't buy any SSR-90 5700k GN-bin, unless I pay 50$ for shipping from mouser to europe.
I asked amu-electronics, he has only GM in stock. I asked how long does it take to order for 1 piece GN-Bin, don't got an answer...


----------

